

Tell HN: Startup School acceptances have been emailed - frisco

Go check your email!
======
tylerhwillis
I bet understanding the acceptance process here would be fascinating.

YC is, by all accounts, is an organization tirelessly focused on making
decisions based on the merit and potential of the founders. They have clear
opinions of what is a good indicator of merit, but have shown a willingness to
test their opinions and refine.

If anyone involved would be willing to shed light, I'd love to know how you've
refined the process of identifying good Startup School participants over the
years.

------
joneath
I got in and I am not not even a active contributer to HN (read everyday, just
don't comment or post). Pretty excited to hear PG, Ron Conway, Reid Hoffman,
and Mark Zuckerberg. Should be a good time.

------
limedaring
I'm in! I even had a dream last night that I wasn't accepted. I feel rather
ridiculous.

~~~
tomjen3
A lot of people who graduate college claim that they have a dream wherein they
fail college, years after they graduate.

Maybe this is something similar to that.

~~~
limedaring
I'm also about to submit my YC app, so I think I'm especially worried about
failing anything to do with YC. :P

------
il
A few hours ago, I was getting ready to post a question on HN that would have
been phrased something like this: "Ask HN: I got rejected from Startup School.
How can I improve myself to get accepted next year?"

Fortunately, I didn't have to ask this question because, to my surprise, I got
accepted. I guess pg+co. saw the hacker spirit in my application.

I'm humbled and incredibly excited to attend this event, meet all of the other
hackers there, and learn from people much smarter than me. I can't wait!

~~~
chopsueyar
Congrats! I wish you much success on your endeavors.

------
jedwhite
Not in. Oh well. Sounds like an overwhelming response and bigger venue again
next year. Looking forward to watching some of it on justin.tv though.

Have a productive day everyone who made it in. :)

~~~
jmspring
Likewise denied. A bit of justin.tv and hackin' away on a current project will
occur in its place.

------
sahillavingia
Made it! Man, it's only been a couple months living in the US and I love it.
Now, how to get from USC to Stanford with no car or driver's license.

Anyone from or near to USC going?

~~~
jackowayed
I think there are pretty cheap flights from LAX->SFO. You could also look into
Amtrak (which I think only goes to Oakland, which is ~2 hours away from
Stanford by BART and Caltrain), but often Amtrak's just about as expensive as
flying. If you're really looking for cheap, there's buses like Greyhound, but
they're slow and you'll encounter some sketchy people. But I think they've
gotten better, and some buses even have WiFi.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Amtrak goes to San Jose, but the timing from LA is inconvenient...

------
jpwagner
Afterparties?

~~~
sbowles
Good question. I'm flying in from LA. I would definitely stick around for a
party or two afterwards if I knew about 'em in advance.

~~~
devinfoley
I'll be flying from LA too. Maybe we should cab-pool or something?

~~~
sbowles
If we are on the same flight, happy to share a cab. Once you figure out your
flight schedule, email me.

~~~
theli0nheart
Yo, I'm coming from LA too (and am renting a car). Email me and we can all
figure this out.

------
nphase
I was planning on being in the area that week, and this would've been the
icing and cherry on top. Unfortunately, didn't get in. I figured my #gov20
work would count for something, but it seems it doesn't (which is fine,
perhaps I'm just not that interesting of a hacker!) - any pointers for how to
frame the pitch so it seems more appealing to the YC crew?

Are there any meetups/after parties/etc in the area that one could attend?
Half of the value of being in that auditorium would be meeting other
hackers/entrepreneurs, I would hope not to lose out on that completely while
i'm in the valley.

------
b3b0p
I got in.

I figured if I got in everyone got in, but seeing this post, I guess not.

Now, I have to schedule a flight (from Oklahoma), find a place to stay and
schedule PTO at work.

Also, I guess I can't do this and Rails Rumble... if anyone wants a spot in
Rails Rumble who was unable to get in, they can have mine if I can give it
out. Or, is it possible to do this and Rails Rumble? Perhaps that is pushing
it.

P.S. Wow, hipmunk.com is awesome!

~~~
kn0thing
Congrats! And I'm glad to hear hipmunk is working out so well for you. Don't
ever hesitate to send feedback our way! contact@hipmunk.com

------
venturebros
rejected...le sigh

what is the criteria to get in anyways?

~~~
mcargian
I wonder what the age distribution is between applicants and those accepted.
Rejected as well. But I'm "old" in YC-years so I didn't expect to get an
invite.

~~~
kulpreet
I got accepted and I'm in high school so the range must be pretty big. I'm
still debating over whether I should go cause I'm on the east coast.

~~~
jforman
This would make for an excellent college entrance essay :)

------
dmix
Flying in from Toronto. The person I was planning to go with didn't get
accepted, so any founders who want to grab a drink Friday in SF, my emails in
my profile.

------
cglee
Rejected! Guess that means I can do rails rumble now.

~~~
p01nd3xt3r
Thats exactly what I was thinking.

------
jcnnghm
I'm guessing the best area to stay is San Fransisco, is that right? Or is Palo
Alto better? I haven't been to the Bay Area in years, so I'm really not sure
which area of either place would be best, any suggestions.

From San Fransisco, what's the best way to get to Palo Alto, is there good
public transportation, or should I rent a car? If anybody else is going to be
around, and is interested in exploring, drop me a line, we can probably figure
something out.

~~~
evo_9
Try to stay in Palo Alto - the commute from the city is long enough (45-60m)
to make it worth it.

Plus Palo Alto is awesome (but pricy).

~~~
kroger
Or you can stay in nearby cities like Menlo Park or Redwood City. I used to
live in Menlo Park and I went to Palo Alto all the time. You may want to get a
bike, though ;-)

------
iloveyouocean
I applied but did not receive an email. Does that mean I was not accepted or
did something else happen?

~~~
scottyallen
Same here. I applied, but no email on way or the other. Is there a way to
check acceptance status on the web?

~~~
scottyallen
Nevermind, turns out I did get accepted, but the email got eaten by my spam
folder. This is the first time I've lost an important email to the spam folder
- kinda scary, particularly when you realize there's 1500 threads of spam in
there...

------
dko
I setup a saved Twitter search to make sure I didn't miss anything. That said,
see you guys there!

------
geekinme
wow,i saw the acceptance email today and am super excited! after watching
similar videos on youtube over the years, i am looking forward to being there
in person and meeting some of you folks there! thanks pg and ycombinator!

------
otwixto
how many of you were personally interviewed or received follow up questions
before acceptance or rejection?

Also, did anyone get accepted who didnt receive any follow up for the YC
staff?

------
skbohra123
selected. now rushing for visas. can you assist?

------
revorad
How many people got in? How many applied?

------
speek
Is anybody flying in from Boston?

------
ericz
Berkeley students, whose going?

~~~
rms
I live in Berkeley and plan on driving to Startup School. I can take up to 4
other people in my car.

------
gigafemtonano
I refuse to accept that I suck Paul. Seriously. You're 1-5 people trying to
judge on what you think is going to work. I personally think reddit gave you a
bit of an ego trip. I think your vision of the future is clouded by visions of
the past. The future is strange and you're going to miss it. Enjoy your 15
minutes.

~~~
pg
Don't get worked up replying. This appears to be a troll. He didn't apply.

~~~
p01nd3xt3r
I applied and got rejected and was wondering if I was rejected on the quality
of my application or on the quality of my product. I guess in the grand scheme
of things rejection is rejection and it dosent matter but I was still
wondering.

~~~
pg
I wouldn't read much into it. We got so many more good applications than we
had room for this time that we might as well have been flipping coins.

